# Caulking Pressure Treated Lumber??



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

When you do exterior caulking you have to be absolutely sure that water is not entering the wood from a location higher than the caulk. If it is then the caulk will make matters worse by trapping the water in the wood rather than letting it exit the gap which will lead to severe rotting problems. 

You can get a paintable caulk for exterior use. The painters here will tell you if it is compatible with solid stain.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Most any paintable caulk will work under solid stain. Sometimes the crack looks better than caulking if either it's done poorly or if the caulking fails. A lot depends on how deep/wide the cracks are.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You can certainly do better than any Behr product. Anything would probably be better. Go to a real paint store and ask.


----------

